# Angelversand aus Polen



## Lahnfischer (13. Januar 2008)

Hi @ all,

nachdem es hier in Deutschland in den letzten 2 Jahren zu einer enormen Verknappung und Verteuerung von Salmo-Produkten gekommen ist, suche ich auf diesem Weg einen Onlineshop in Polen, der nach Deutschland liefert.
Ich weiß, daß Salmo-Produkte im Herkunftsland für teilweise weniger als die Hälfte zu bekommen sind.
Kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen bzw. kennt einer einen Shop in PL mit Lieferung nach hier?


----------



## Lorenz (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Hi



Lahnfischer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß Salmo-Produkte im Herkunftsland für teilweise weniger als die Hälfte zu bekommen sind.



Krass!

Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Mendener (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Da mich das auch interessiert habe ich jetzt einige Zeit verbracht und mal gesucht ... also einen Shop habe ich gefunden ... hat aber glaube ich keine Salmo Produkte.

Aber hier kann man mal eine Tendenz abschätzen ob es in Polen generell günstig ist ... das dürft ihr jetzt machen. Ich hab genug Zeit mit Wörterbücher heute verbracht  |uhoh:

http://www.kamimarket.pl/shop/index.php?man_id=13

Auf der linken Seite könnt ihr die einzelnen Marken aufrufen ...


----------



## sebsid (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Hier www.wedkarskiswiat.pl und hier  www.kogutomania.pl
findet ihr einiges.Was ich euch empehlen kann ,sind diese geile Mikado  Fishunter
www.sklepmikado.pl/?module=Katalog&func=katalogview&katid=830 , die kleinsten Bewegungen reichen und die tanzen.
MfG SebastianS


----------



## kamin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

ebenfalls viel spaß beim übersetzen 
in polen ist;s zwar billiger aber nicht unbedingt besser!!!!


----------



## sebsid (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Teil der polnischer Webshops kannst dir auch in englisch anzeigen lassen.
MfG SebastianS


----------



## kamin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

kriegste im askari unter anderem namen genauso


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*



kamin schrieb:


> ebenfalls viel spaß beim übersetzen
> in polen ist;s zwar billiger aber nicht unbedingt besser!!!!




Hi


Meinst du damit,dass es mehrere Produktreihen gibt?

Einmal hochwertig und "teuer" für Deutschland und co. und dann eine Reihe in "mäßiger" Qualität, aber für die dortigen Verhältnise bezahlbarere Ware? |kopfkrat


Wieviel ist ein zł    ????


----------



## kamin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

mensch wir leben im kapitalismus und da muß der rubel rollen ohne rücksicht auf verluste


----------



## gustus (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl

Ist auch teilweise in englisch und versenden auch nach De, allerdings für 20 €.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*



sebsid schrieb:


> Hier www.wedkarskiswiat.pl und hier www.kogutomania.pl
> findet ihr einiges.Was ich euch empehlen kann ,sind diese geile Mikado Fishunter
> www.sklepmikado.pl/?module=Katalog&func=katalogview&katid=830 , die kleinsten Bewegungen reichen und die tanzen.
> MfG SebastianS


der zersetzt allerdings alle twister und gufi,s ist der kopyto nachbau und plasticschachteln werden aufgelöst incl.des shad.


----------



## Winowski (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Hi
Habe für sie ein link polnische fa in Polen versendet Salmo nach deutschland http://woder.pl/sklep,1200,,,,,pl-pln,0,0.html gruss Winowski


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*



Winowski schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe für sie ein link polnische fa in Polen versendet Salmo nach deutschland http://woder.pl/sklep,1200,,,,,pl-pln,0,0.html gruss Winowski


schönen dank aber wie schafft ein polnischer arbeiter bei seinem lohn an die,,preisgünstigen artikel ranzukommen,,??das ganze zeug bekommt man in D zum teil 1/3 günstiger.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Die Bankgebühren nach Polen bitte nicht vergessen oder nur Kreditkarte/PayPal. #h


----------



## kamin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

der meinung bin ich auch laßt bloß das geld in deutschland und sucht hier ein bischen


----------



## Esoxfreund (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

der Wechselkurs ist im Moment total schlecht, sparst nicht wirklich viel im moment...
gibt sehr gute Angelläden in Polen, als Raubfischangler findest du alles was du benötigst, nur der Zloty hat eben mächtig angezogen. ..

Habt ihr nicht in EH (Eisenhüttenstadt) nen Deutschen Angelladen der gerade viel polnische Artikel verkauft ... Futter usw.(betreiber aus PL)   ???|kopfkrat


----------



## kamin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

leider ja war aber noch nicht drinn
soll wohl mehr futterzeug verkaufen
aber der tryp hat aber von geschäftlichen keine ahnung 
der hatte mal im citicenter neweile den laden auch nichts draus geworden
die leute bringen sich ihr zeug sowiso selber mit
laßt bloß das geld hier

Gestern, 11:54   #*1* kamin 
Mitglied


Dabei seit: 01.2007
Ort: Eisenhüttenstadt
Beiträge: 72 






*Wärmeanzug?* 
;+brauche eindeutige aussagen über einen zuverlässigen wärmeschutz egal ob boot oder anderswo und was muß man drunterziehen und wieviel besser gesagt hoffentlich nicht so viel

benötige mal zuverlässige aussagen ohne wenn und aber
ich bin sehr kälteempfindlich auch aus gesunheitlichen gründen
na mal sehen was hier so rauskommt
habe schon im forum gesucht aber eben keine spitzenaussage bekommen
erst mal danke schönen sonntag und mahlzeit
petri;+


----------



## sebsid (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*



esox02 schrieb:


> der zersetzt allerdings alle twister und gufi,s ist der kopyto nachbau und plasticschachteln werden aufgelöst incl.des shad.



da hast du Recht die scheinen reichlich Weichmacher zuhaben(die halte ich getrennt) und die Mikados sind recht empfindlich ,dafür kostet einer nur ca.17ct und arbeiten sehr gut selbst bei kleinsten Bewegungen. Für die Kopytos von Relax bezahlte ich in PL ca.35ct pro Stück , in Kiel kosten die gleichen 1,00€. 
MfG SebastianS


----------



## Lahnfischer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Hi @ all,

vielen Dank für die vielfältigen brauchbaren Tipps |uhoh:

Ich habe trotzdem einen poln. Onlineshop gefunden, der nach hier versendet und auch ins restliche Europa.

Trotz Versandkosten von 19.95 € nach Deutschland ist es sicherlich durch keinen anfallenden Zoll, vor allem aber durch die Verfügbarkeit und auch last but not least den Preis für den einen oder anderen eine Möglichkeit, endlich wieder an Hornets, Slider ect. zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu kommen.
Auch Gufis von Relax sind deutlich güntiger (Kopytos ect.)

Selbst bei den meisten Shops, die hier aus Deutschland vorgeben, Salmo zu verkaufen, gibt es letztendlich Absagen in Sachen Salmo, da nicht lieferbar.

In diesem Sinne...

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/en/products.php?groups=5&assortment=20


----------



## theundertaker (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Hi,

das ist eigentlich ne geile Idee, mal ein paar GuFis etc. aus Polen zu holen bzw. die sich mal anzusehen.....

Ich werde mal rüberfahren und gucken, was die so anbieten, vielleicht kennen die Fische in Holland die Köder noch nicht ;-)

Das wird bestimmt ein Spaß, wenn ich gefragt werde, wo ich die geilen Köder her habe XD :vik:

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mendener (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

@ Lahnfischer

Welcher Shop ist das denn???


----------



## Lahnfischer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*



Mendener schrieb:


> @ Lahnfischer
> 
> Welcher Shop ist das denn???



Ach du Schande, hatte ich doch glatt den Link vergessen, hab ihn nun eingefügt...#t


----------



## spinner14 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Hallo,ich habe bis jetzt noch nie mit Salmo-Wobblern gefischt,sind die zu empfehlen?


----------



## Lahnfischer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Worauf du einen lassen kannst! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*



Lahnfischer schrieb:


> Worauf du einen lassen kannst! :m


Besser hätt ichs auch nicht sagen können! #6 :m


----------



## Esoxfreund (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelversand aus Polen*

Salmo kommt direkt aus Polen, die Wobbler sind sehr beliebt und laufen auch prima..
ich werd mich auch mal in PL im Angelladen schlau machen was die Salmo Wobbler wirklich kosten und ob das noch günstiger ist als in den relativ günstigen dt.Onlineshops.
die Seite ist wirklich gut, wobei 20 Euro Versand ist nicht gerade wenig...
Gruß Esoxfreud


----------

